# Re Handle Project



## zizirex (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi, This is the project knife that I bought a couple of months ago. I know I am gonna change the handle but I was still figuring out what material is the best.
Finally, I have Cocobolo that is not that too bad or too boring, so I decided to use it.

This is how it looks before.












After Taking off the scale, I install it with a Fake Brass Bolster. Since I am not gonna rough use it, I think with a hidden pin and Epoxy, it will be good enough.











It is not finished yet, I will need to do final sanding and buffing and also oil the wood.
Hopefully, I will be able to keep the Kuro Uchi intact.


----------



## birdsfan (Oct 29, 2020)

This looks great! Wonderful work! Did you use some g10 between the tang and the scales?


----------



## zizirex (Oct 29, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> This looks great! Wonderful work! Did you use some g10 between the tang and the scales?


Nope, just some brass sheet I JB Weld it to the Wood, it also work as piece to hold the brass bolster.


----------



## juice (Oct 29, 2020)

zizirex said:


> This is how it looks before.


That's the worst case of #StickerOnHandle that I've ever seen.


----------



## Bensbites (Oct 29, 2020)

Very very nice.


----------



## zizirex (Oct 30, 2020)

juice said:


> That's the worst case of #StickerOnHandle that I've ever seen.


#itsaJDM thing. The more Japanese sticker it has, the cooler it is


----------



## Dhoff (Oct 30, 2020)

Cuirous, what is a fake bolster?


----------



## zizirex (Oct 30, 2020)

Dhoff said:


> Cuirous, what is a fake bolster?


The bolster construction is not welded or pinned to the tang but glued and pin to the scale.


----------



## juice (Oct 30, 2020)

zizirex said:


> #itsaJDM thing. The more Japanese sticker it has, the cooler it is


We have ricers down here too, with the coffee-can mufflers and fake pop-off valves and all


----------



## zizirex (Oct 30, 2020)

juice said:


> We have ricers down here too, with the coffee-can mufflers and fake pop-off valves and all


LOL, Loud Exhaust, Chopped Spring, Fake Wheels and Bodykit.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 30, 2020)

The cool guys have neon lights on the undercarriage.


----------



## zizirex (Oct 30, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> The cool guys have neon lights on the undercarriage.


It was cool When Brian O Connor use it on 2F2F


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 30, 2020)

zizirex said:


> It was cool When Brian O Connor use it on 2F2F


----------



## zizirex (Nov 1, 2020)

update on the handle after finishing on 600 grit, Tung Oil and Tru-Oil. Also, buff it on the brass part.


----------



## cotedupy (Nov 1, 2020)

Nice! The contours work really well with that wood don't they.


----------



## zizirex (Nov 2, 2020)

cotedupy said:


> Nice! The contours work really well with that wood don't they.


I guess, before i though it will be a plain jane straight grain. after resawing the scale, there is some black gradient to make a bit of contrast. the contours are just a little bit of reference from Alex Horn and Don Nguyen handle. yet somehow the grain turns out great with the shape.


----------



## tostadas (Oct 30, 2021)

zizirex said:


> update on the handle after finishing on 600 grit, Tung Oil and Tru-Oil. Also, buff it on the brass part.



Did you shape the bolster before or after attaching it?


----------



## zizirex (Oct 31, 2021)

tostadas said:


> Did you shape the bolster before or after attaching it?


Rough Shape it before I attach it. But I finish the front part as best as I could before I attach it.


----------

